# Lionhead/Koi Hybrid



## sleepyfish (Dec 22, 2012)

* Has Anyone ever had a fancy Goldfish and Koi cross breed in pond?*

The only fish that were capable of the breeding were my female Lion Head Goldfish and my male Butterfly Koi... There weren't as many babies as there usually are for a breeding but I suspected that to be because of the young age and the frogs in the pond.

They are interesting, they have the darker stripe my yellow Butterfly Koi had and a couple have grown longer fins also. They resemble the Lion head in the fact that their eyes are farther apart then the average goldfish or koi, they have a grey/silvery color to them, with white bellies. 



Here's a picture...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8298136804/in/photostream/lightbox/



I'd LOVE to see if anyone else has had crosses between Koi & Goldfish! (PICTURES!)


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

immense go on fish


----------



## sleepyfish (Dec 22, 2012)

They somewhat remind me of carp, it's crazy how they got the silver/grey coloring, it's actually turning orange on the fins but very lightly-- I'm wondering if other people have had similar things happen.... :]


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they are carp...most of them carassius carassius....the koi and fancy goldfish you see are the result of thousands of generations of selective breeding..


----------



## sleepyfish (Dec 22, 2012)

Very true, probably the genetic variation from the two fish brought out the 'wild look' or the dominant genes, bred out by humans, they are extremely hardy fish.


----------

